# Little BIG problem with 99 malibu 12v to radio



## ahpu (Sep 12, 2008)

ok i was putting an aftermarket radio cd player in my sisters 99 malibu and i didnt cut power first... so my yellow wire (12v Constant) grounded out and i cannot find a f****** fuse blown anywhere! there is one in cabin fuse and one under hood fuse for radio and they are both good. i used my ac meter on the yellow (12v constant) and red (12v ignition/switched) wires and neither have any voltage while car is on or off. I am wondering if there is an in-line fuse or something with computer?? or in guts of fuse box?? that could of gone wrong. i am completely clueless at this point and my sisters pissed she has no music.

Thank you for your time.

cool site btw may start visiting on normal basis


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Assuming you have checked all fuses then, make sure the fuse on the volt meter is good as if it is bad the meter will still power on and do a few other tests but not see 12v. There is no inline fuse, did you mess with the ignition while in the radio opening? The key assembly should be right there?
Is anything else not working in the car like the dome lights or something? Make sure you have a good ground wire as there are several that show ground but only one true ground in those wires. The radio may not be good now after grounding out the power wire. Try this find a 12 volt source in the fuse panel that has constant power then extent it to the radio now do the same for the ignition wire also, see if the unit powers on now? If so then just hide these wires under the dash away from the steering shaft or pedals. They have a peice that you can get from the parts store to tap into the fuses with, handy little things for using a 12 volt source.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

the connectors are called saddle clips that Jaggerwild was talking about.


----------



## a1000590 (Nov 24, 2008)

I'm Not sure if you fixed the problem, But there are 3 - 5 fuses for the radio. I own a 99 Malibu myself and had the same problem.

There are three places there are fuses. 1 on drivers side, 1 on passenger side ...(dont ask) and the one in the motor compartment. I believe the problem lies within the passengers side panel.Its for the Radio Batt. I checked for days trying to figure out the problem before i converted my cig lighter to the stereo.... Then I went and re-checked my car for something I missed.... It was that one fuse.


----------



## ahpu (Sep 12, 2008)

Well i got the voltage problem corrected. Now when i plug either the aftermarket or stock radios in they turn on and can change stations but no sound comes out. All wiring is correct. I checked out a repair manual from the library and it says when replacing the radio you have to disable the sir system, put new head unit in, enable SIR system. Tried it and nothing changes.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Take the new radio back if you can, then try and see if this corrects the problem? Post back, give as much info in plain words so we can better help you.


----------

